# Most Brutal Deadlift Set



## Popeye (Nov 29, 2015)

The most brutal deadlift set you will ever endure...

https://www.facebook.com/Addicted2theGYMlife/videos/1123267501025912/


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 29, 2015)

I've seen that before, wicked for sure lol

Is that Brandon Lilly? I can't remember


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm sorry it's Eddie Hall


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 29, 2015)

In b4 "Straps, so f#ck that guy..."


----------



## Milo (Nov 29, 2015)

Seen Koklyaev do these. And lol and Facebook idiots giving Ed Hall deadlift advice.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 29, 2015)

I laughed at that too, they obviously don't know who he is


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 29, 2015)

Jeez what a monster


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 29, 2015)

Anyone else bust out laughing at the end ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 29, 2015)

Holy mother of God....


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 29, 2015)

Holy erector spinae...he deserves a rest day.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 29, 2015)

I could do that.... With 2 and a halfs.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 29, 2015)

He weighs like 390. Fukkin beast


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 30, 2015)

Goodness.. Didn't even lose any speed till 6.


----------



## jojo58 (Nov 30, 2015)

Absolutely brutal!


----------



## Jada (Nov 30, 2015)

He's a monster


----------

